# 96367 guidelines



## Mageshsubramaniyan (May 28, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me *minimum time* for CPT code 96367 with some referral notes.

For example:
Physician given two different drugs, drug A and Drug B. *Drug A given at 12.00 PM to 2.00 PM and drug B is given at 2.05 PM to 2.25 PM.
Is that i have to code 96365, 96367, 96366 or 96365, 96366 and 96375?*


----------



## trarut (May 29, 2019)

Drug A administration is 96365, 96366 and Drug B administration is 96367 based on the information provided in your example.

96375 would only be used if the administration is a "push" or the infusion time is 15 minutes or less .  The 2019 CPT guidelines define a push as "...(a) an injection in which the individual who administers the drug/substance is continuously present to administer the injection and observe the patient, or (b) an infusion of 15 minutes or less..."  The additional sequential infusion must run at least 16 minutes to use 96367.

Refer to the CPT guidelines before the section for 96360-96549.


----------

